# New Classical Music Television Series



## Keeping Score

Hi everyone, I work with the San Francisco Symphony and thought you'd be interested in its new three episode Keeping Score television series on PBS. The documentary style-episodes, hosted by Michael Tilson Thomas, explore the music of Beethoven, Stravinsky, and Copland and how and why these three composers were able to write such remarkable, revolutionary works. You can find out when Keeping Score airs in your city by clicking on the link below: http://www.pbs.org/keepingscore/airdates.html

The just launched Keeping Score interactive web site, www.keepingscore.org, allows you to dig into the score, listen as musicians share their insights, and learn about the lives of the composers, music theory and keys. The site gives an understanding of classical music thru the dissection of a score and the examination of the history, personal lives, and politics that created the music.

We are very excited about Keeping Score and invite you tune in or visit us online at www.keepingscore.org!


----------



## cmb

may I reprint this on the opera-l newsgroup? They will be interested, even if it is non-vocal.

thanks, cmb


----------



## Guest

cmb said:


> may I reprint this on the opera-l newsgroup? They will be interested, even if it is non-vocal.
> 
> thanks, cmb


Hi CMB I have just tried the CMB station out, a couple of questions
1. Which player is best Windows or Real I have both installed
2. I am on dial up [44.0 kbs] so which band width do I select High or Low


----------



## Topaz

*Andante:* I see you are still awaiting a reply.

If you want a decent classical music feed, plug in to the UK's Classic FM or even better, Radio 3, the latter courtesy of the British taxpaper. These are both bona-fide stations, putting out mainly decent music with no catches.

CFM has some annoying adverts during the day but they die down in the evening, your morning. I only listen in the evening now.

Radio 3 has been very good of late. I've hardly listened to anything else for the past two weeks. It puts out essentially classical music but there is some jazz too. It goes out at about 60 kbps, which is OK for sound, but may be too fast for dial-up.

Topaz


----------



## Guest

Hi Topaz, thanks, Yes I do go to the Pome ones now and again, Radio 3 & 4 seem OK on dial up, have not tried CFM but will do. Certainly wont bother with CMB. Regards A


----------



## cmb

Andante -

We have been doing some major technical tweaking, so if you have time, I would appreciate you giving the low bandwidth option a spin. Most users try WMP, but I have tested RealPlayer and it seems to work just as well.

many thanks in advance -

CMB


----------



## Guest

Thanks cmb, will do.


----------



## Keeping Score

cmb:

Feel free to repost on the other website. 

Thanks for the interest - it was a really wonderful series this year!

Keeping Score


----------

